# Sturisoma



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so happy, my sturisomas finally got some eggs, the male is guarding looks to be about 15 eggs. I hope they all hatch.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats on the eggs! Hope Dad does his job well.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Ahhh the expectant Grand-Ma Good Luck *W*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Whoa! Congratulations!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a new pic of the eggs. You can see the babies in them


----------

